# Apologies for Forum knocking earlier



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

I had spent the day attempting to log a new thread and eventually got it up on the forum. Only for it to disappear again later on. Been having PHP errors all day at work n it finally broke me.

Sincerest apologies to Jae and the others  
N to all others who read it I fully agree and have passed on the forum details to others. *By far the best Forum *I've been a member of with a good mix of people on here all willing to help or be helped.

I do apologise again.....


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

M8 u have said what a many have thought, 
Seems that Ja has been sorting it out though, 
fair play to you for having the balls to say sorry but TBF I think you voiced what many think and the fix of the forum is about time, this said I run a forum itâ€™s easy to leave it to go astray (not a car forum)
Shame it took the start up of three other forums to kick start the changes.
Good luck to those who help out for nothing and letâ€™s hope all can get along as it inter forums fights donâ€™t help anyone


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

point appreciated gnudds


----------

